# Ajman Housing



## Bajwa

Dear Expats,
I am moving to Hamriya for my job and please guide me against the following.

1- I will get 108,000 Dirham/year, is it enough to stay and where i can get a reasonable flat where i can live with my wife only.
2- My wife is also moving with me on same company employonment visa, is it possible to convert it into housewife visa when we both will be there in Ajman. what will happen to her job in this condition
3- If we will have a baby in UAE, what will be his status?

Hoping for a nice and comprehensive reply,


----------



## sgilli3

Hi Bajwa
Welcome to the board.
1. That should be enough living in Ajman, as the rents are quite low (MUCH lower than Dubai)..all depends on lifestyle though.
2. Im not quite sure what you mean. Is your wife also employed by the same company as you?
If so, she will be sponsored by the employer.
If not, once you have residency, your wife can be sponsored by you. Her residency will say housewife, but she is still able to work, as long as you give a letter .
3. Not sure what you mean by babys status.
The child would then also have to be sponsored by you, and become a resident of UAE (nobody is given citizenship here)

Hope this helps a little


----------



## Bajwa

sgilli3,
thanks for your quick reply, please i need some more understanding,
1- I am getting 108,000 Dirham/year total including all (living, eating ect.), is it enough and what is the average living cost for one bead/month.
2- My wife is going with me on employonment visa from same company as mine. i asked, she change residency as housewife. can she continue her job in same company.

Thanks


----------



## Bajwa

sgilli3,

thanks for your quick reply, please i need some more understanding,
1- I am getting 108,000 Dirham/year total including all (living, eating ect.), is it enough and what is the average living rent for one bed/month.
2- My wife is going with me on employonment visa from same company as mine. i asked, she change residency as housewife. can she continue her job in same company.

Thanks


----------

